# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Fotografias Presa Itaipu

## IMP68

Voy con mi segunda aportacion al foro. Durante mi viaje de boda a Argentina en noviembre de 2007 visitamos las cataratas de Iguazu, y una de las excursiones era la visita a la presa de itaipu. Aqui os pongo algunas fotos de la misma















La visita la realizamos en sábado y aquello estaba a parir. Lo tienen montado como atracción turistica (gobierno de Brasil), pagas por entrar (no recuerdo cuanto era, creo que 13 reales brasileños por personas) y la visita a la presa se realiza en autobus ya que hay mucha distancia desde la recepción hasta la misma. Además se entra en territorio paraguayo (el final de las compuertas está en este territorio). En lo que no tuvimos suerte es con el aliviadero, ya que no había excedente de turbinación y no estaban abiertas. 

Un saludo a todos

----------


## juanlo

Impresionante.
Cualquier presa Española te parecerá ridícula a compararla con esta.
Me parece que es la segunda en el mundo en producción eléctrica.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Represa_de_Itaip%C3%BA.
Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## IMP68

Segun nos indicaron, la presa mide 8 kilometros (es increible, tiene una parte de contrafuertes y otra de materiales sueltos, segun me parecio ver) y la cantidad de agua que se ve es como un mar, solo ves agua y no divisas el horizonte. Lástima que se me olvido echar alguna foto hacia la lámina de agua.

Realmente no se parece en nada a lo que se puede ver aquí en españa. Yo la mas grande que he visto por volumen de capacidad es Mequinenza (1.534 Hm3) y esta tiene 29.000 Hm3.

----------


## manuelra

Muchas gracias por las fotos, esto si que es un monstruo de presa

----------


## Er sevi

Daño colateral con la construccion de ese embase: la desaparicion de un paisaje sin igual; las cataratas de las siete caidas.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPlQ1V8Ojm4&NR=1

----------


## sergi1907

Vaya monstruo  :EEK!: 

Pues si que a su lado las nuestras parecen cajas de cerillas :Big Grin: 
Muchas gracias por las fotos

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Yo tambien me uno a mis compañeros y me alegro que muchos de nosotros disfrutemos compartiendo fotos y culturilla con los demás...
Ah, Enhorabuena con retraso... Mi novia dice que como se me ocurra llevarla a una presa en el viaje de novios se separa el mismo día... Asi que va a ser que no puedo hacer tu mismo viaje... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lenos

Gracias por compartir las fotos, IMP68. Impresionantes.

El foro se está volviendo internacional... :Smile: 

Salu2.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por las fotos IMP68, impresionante las imagenes, voy ha ver si convenso a la parienta para hacer un viaje en las bodas de plata  :Stick Out Tongue:  si no la canso antes de ver presas por aqui  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

